# Best small SUV



## LostLouisianian

Thinking about getting a small SUV since I have a battle wagon already (4wd suburban). Wanting input between the Honda CRV and Toyota RAV4 and any others in the similar size class. Also who are good dealers who will give a decent deal instead of the typical car dealership bullstuff.


----------



## DallanC

Have had a Ford Escape for 8 years now, its been a fantastic vehicle. Decent off road, although you wont be climbing jeep trails in one. Pretty impressive on snowy or slick roads with the clutched AWD it has. Mileage is decent, 23ish mpg.

Only thing I've had to replace on ours is the exhaust Y pipe which cracked at the flex joint (after 100k miles).

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

Most dealers are the same with very few exceptions; one of those exceptions is Willy Ford in Bountiful, if you like the blue oval! If it were me, and the only dealer in town had a name that rhymed Mary LIller, I would just get a bike, otherwise take your KY with you. Good luck!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

A crv and rav4 are not SUV's in my opinion.  but I do have to admit I had an older rav4 a couple years ago for commuting, and it was a tank in the snow with AWD. I attempted to take it off road, not so good.. But great on good flat dirt roads. If you are looking for a good dealership, I think mark miller toyota in SLC is good, purchased 3 vehicles there..


----------



## Al Hansen

Between the 2 you listed the CRV. My daughter has one and was recently here in Utah and rented a Rav 4. They love the CRV and hated the Rav4.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Thanks Al. By the way. Troy is a cousin LOL. Growing up I talked just like him till I moved out the swamp


----------



## msummer88

I'm a finance manager at a Honda dealership and we need to sell a crap load of new cars for December I can help you out on a CRV if your looking new. PM me and I'll give you a price.


----------



## JWM

Have you thought about a subaru forester? I hunt and fish out of one and love it. The AWD is pretty awesome and it feels solid off road.

I think they are cheaper and get better gas mileage than the competitors.

They are surprisingly capable off road. I've taken mine in some places I thought for sure would get me stuck but I haven't had a problem yet.

Doug Smith Subaru is the best car dealership I've ever dealt with. They didn't play any games, didnt hold me hostage or try any other bs.


----------



## Bears Butt

Buy an old 1987 Isuzu Trooper II and rebuild it.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

^^^funny, I grew up camping, hunting going off road in a trooper! I loved our troopers, my dad owned 3 in the early boxy style and we went everywhere.. Eventually I owned an early boxy Mitsubishi montero and same thing. Nobody builds them the same anymore


----------



## Nambaster

I just discovered that my Mitsubishi Montero has a whole chapter in the owners manual for over night camping. That chapter covers stowing camping gear and converting the interior into a gigantic 8x5 bed.... I am pretty excited to put it to the test to say the least. I have owned this SUV for over a year now and got bored and red the owners manual to discover this..........

http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/Doug_Namba/media/DSCF5006_zps47781a49.jpg.html


----------



## avidhntr3

I know I might get beef for this, but my wife and I love our Mazda CX-5. We're getting about 34 mpg highway and 28 mpg city. Handles the elements like a champ.


----------



## GaryFish

Just depends on what you want. The CRV is pretty much a tall version of the Accord. Nice in the snow on roads, but I wouldn't off-road with it. My folks had one and I've rented them for business trips and found them under-powered. On the road, a better ride than the Toyota Rav. I've also driven a Rav quite a bit - again rented them on business trips and found the ride not as good as the CRV, and a bit under-powered. I wouldn't take one off road. I've also driven the Escape quite a bit and it would be my top pic for that size of rig. I poked around Colorado for a week this past year in a rental and really liked the way it drove. The suspension was a bit softer than a truck, but stiffer than a car. It had plenty of power, and was very good in the snow on my trip. Of the three, I found the Escape to be most comfortable for me, but that is a preference thing. This past year, I also rented a Jeep Liberty for a week. Didn't like it a bit. It drove, well, like a Jeep - very stiff, seemed underpowered - just trying to pass a a truck between Denver and Colorado Springs showed how gutless the little thing was. And it had a ton of blind spots for me. Just not a vehicle I would choose. 

When I travel for work, I like to get a different vehicle every time so I can test it out for a couple of days, instead of the five mile test drive loop the dealer will take you on. To me, only on a road trip where you are spending a couple of hours in a car, can you tell if it will trash your back, really find how it handles in all driving situations, and know if you like the lay-out of the ****pit - all the controls, features, etc.... If work doesn't afford you that opportunity, you can get a weekend rental for pretty cheap. Especially when you consider that you're about to drop $30K + on a vehicle that you'll spend the next 6-7 years paying off. Spending $100 bucks to test it out for a full weekend is well worth that investment, even if you have to do it a couple of times to really find out what you like. 

My own preference based on what I've driven in that class this past year would be the Ford Escape, and it wouldn't be close. I consider it very capable off road, where I do not consider the CRV or Rav off road vehicles at all.


----------



## Nambaster

If you are going brand new the new Jeep Cherokee is hands down the most off-road cross over SUV and it gets 30 miles per gallon if you stick with the 4 cylinder


----------



## stimmie78

I thought you wanted an SUV not an awd car  if you can't put it in low range it's not an SUV IMO. I loved my 1989 Bronco II. There are many times I wish I still had it. But it needed far more front end work than it was worth. If I could get my truck sold to make the wife happy I'd be looking for a smaller SUV like an exploder or jimmy.


----------



## Huge29

GaryFish said:


> When I travel for work, I like to get a different vehicle every time so I can test it out for a couple of days, instead of the five mile test drive loop the dealer will take you on. To me, only on a road trip where you are spending a couple of hours in a car, can you tell if it will trash your back, really find how it handles in all driving situations, and know if you like the lay-out of the ****pit - all the controls, features, etc.... If work doesn't afford you that opportunity, you can get a weekend rental for pretty cheap. Especially when you consider that you're about to drop $30K + on a vehicle that you'll spend the next 6-7 years paying off. Spending $100 bucks to test it out for a full weekend is well worth that investment, even if you have to do it a couple of times to really find out what you like.


You might find a dealer who will let you take one overnight for free, possibly. I have had them let me take one for an hour or two with no issues.


----------



## wyogoob

Go on eBay and get a Bronco. You can get them pretty cheap and most of them have less than 150,000 miles on them. I put 280,000 + miles on my '93. Sold it to my neighbor and he's still driving it around.

I'm running a '96 Bronco now, only 110,000 miles on it. Cassette player still works fine.


----------



## wyoming2utah

JWM said:


> Have you thought about a subaru forester? I hunt and fish out of one and love it. The AWD is pretty awesome and it feels solid off road.
> 
> I think they are cheaper and get better gas mileage than the competitors.
> 
> They are surprisingly capable off road. I've taken mine in some places I thought for sure would get me stuck but I haven't had a problem yet.
> 
> Doug Smith Subaru is the best car dealership I've ever dealt with. They didn't play any games, didnt hold me hostage or try any other bs.


are those things 2-seaters or 3-seaters?


----------



## Bears Butt

I would have to consider the load I was going to carry.


----------



## JWM

Wyoming2utah - the forester has two rows of seating, seats 5.


----------



## brookieguy1

wyogoob said:


> Go on eBay and get a Bronco. You can get them pretty cheap and most of them have less than 150,000 miles on them. I put 280,000 + miles on my '93. Sold it to my neighbor and he's still driving it around.
> 
> I'm running a '96 Bronco now, only 110,000 miles on it. Cassette player still works fine.


Full size Bronco? Pretty decent rig, but you can't keep gas in 'em!


----------



## COWAN

*sm suv*

I have looked into a lot of these suv things. My buddy just bought an 1999 or 2000 Chevy s-10 blazer for $2000.00 and it is **** nice. What I liked is that it has good ground clearance and gets good mileage. He picked it up for his son that is turning 16 soon. If I were to buy a small suv this is what I would pick up.


----------



## Archin

Get a side by side or a 4 wheeler and pull it behind the battle wagon. I bought a rav4 in July and my wife met us in deer camp needless to say it's roomy  but she hit the oil pan on a rock on the way out. Awd is awesome but it's got car ground clearance. It's now an asphalt only mobile


----------



## wyogoob

brookieguy1 said:


> Full size Bronco? Pretty decent rig, but you can't keep gas in 'em!


Yeah, but hey, it has a cassette player. 

.


----------



## brookieguy1

Archin said:


> Get a side by side or a 4 wheeler and pull it behind the battle wagon. I bought a rav4 in July and my wife met us in deer camp needless to say it's roomy  but she hit the oil pan on a rock on the way out. Awd is awesome but it's got car ground clearance. It's now an asphalt only mobile


Agreed. Crossovers, such as Rav4s, Subarus, CRVs, etc. are not SUVs. If they don't have a low range, they are pretty much high-traction highway rigs. Whether they call it 4WD or AWD, without low range they are useless off-road.


----------



## 12many

I found this on youtube, not that I'm promoting anything but I agree with JWM subaru forester is a really good vehicle for the money, its my wifes daily driver and when we go camping/fishing it has the ground clearance that surprisingly is enough for most roads.


----------



## BPturkeys

Suzuki's...I had a 1994 Sidekick and I still own a 2001 XR-7. Genuine SUV's! Low range differentials and real mountain goats! I always got well over 20 MPG and they drive great on the road also. There are still lots of 'em out there.


----------



## Whiskey Hound

I'll throw my two cents in on this one. I had both an 86 and and 89 Toyota 4 Runner. Loved both of em and kick myself for getting rid of the 89. 

The 86 was in pretty rough shape but for good reason. I put that thing through the ringer for three years and did nothing but change tires and oil. They both had the independent front suspension but it didn't seem to stop me from going anywhere I pointed it. The four banger gave plenty of pull off road but left some to be desired on the freeway. The 89 on the other hand had the V6 and was great all around. 

In 90 they went to four wheel independent suspension with coils on all four corners. Better ride on the road, modifications are needed to make it more trail worthy. IMO. 

Im looking for another little scouting vehicle and have my eye on some older Land Cruisers. A little more money but they come with factory locking front and rear differentials and an in line six banger. Loved the Runners but need some more room for little ones.


----------



## brookieguy1

Toyota Landcruisers are offroad worthy beasts! Better than a Jeep. The Lexuses are even more incredible.


----------



## BradN

I had a 1988 Trooper that I loved. Remarkably comfortable to sleep in. I've hauled a couple of elk home in the back of it.


----------



## hossblur

Without low range its a car, 100% agreement there. So that means toyota or jeep, and well if you drop 50k on it, you ain't gonna scratch it. NISSAN EXTERRA. I am on my second. Low range, good power, run forever, get the offroad and you sit higher, have locking rear end, and skids underneath, and oh yeah, a first aid kit. Serioulsly though, there really aren't many with low range anymore, pretty sad!!

I had a 02 blazer, the 4.3 runs like a tank, the rest of the blazer is held together with pop rivets and bailing wire.

We spent the better part of a decade in a lifted 96 exploder. Suprisingly good rig in the hills, pretty tough too.


----------



## polarbear

Toyota 4Runners are hard to beat in my mind. Taken me everywhere I've wanted to go and never got stuck or left me stranded. I bought a '90 Toyota 4Runner about 10 years ago. It's got well over 200K and is still on the road. Sold it to my brother awhile back when gas was $4.20/gallon. I just bought a '96 4Runner and like it even better. It has 273K on it and runs better than any car I've ever owned. The older 3.0 liter 4Runners are very reliable but have some quirks. In '96, Toyota stepped it up and started putting 3.4 liter motors in them that are indestructible. My recommendation is a post '95 4Runner. Take the running boards off, and they look a lot tougher and gain some clearance. I have a personal rule that I never spend more than $3K for a vehicle. If you're as cheap as I am, 4Runners deliver a lot of bang for the buck.

With that said, my dad has a 2013 Rav4 and loves it. We elk hunt with it, and it's had multiple elk inside it. It does surprisingly well off-road but lacks the clearance to get you in the tougher spots. However, it is better than his last hunting rig, a Toyota Camry... it's had elk in it too.


----------



## RandomElk16

Tell you what.. My dad beats the hell out of his vehicles, straight from the lot. They get dirty.

That said, he loves his Xterra. He got the offroad pro4 or whatever model and has go e everywhere. Its a monster at the henry's, and he took a lot of routes they said not to do to flooding.

One of the last "true" SUV's.


----------



## brookieguy1

RandomElk16 said:


> Tell you what.. My dad beats the hell out of his vehicles, straight from the lot. They get dirty.
> 
> That said, he loves his Xterra. He got the offroad pro4 or whatever model and has go e everywhere. Its a monster at the henry's, and he took a lot of routes they said not to do to flooding.
> 
> One of the last "true" SUV's.


Those Xterras do look tough. But I'm sure the Lexus and Toyota Landcruisers and the FC Cruisers are beasts as well, albeit much more expensive than the Nissan.


----------



## The Naturalist

This is probably more of a light truck than an SUV, but I absolutely love my Honda Ridgeline.


----------



## brookieguy1

The Naturalist said:


> This is probably more of a light truck than an SUV, but I absolutely love my Honda Ridgeline.


Just curious, does it have low-range?


----------



## The Naturalist

brookieguy1 said:


> Just curious, does it have low-range?


Yes. It is AWD but can be locked in to low range. I've only had to do that a couple of times. It doesn't have super high clearance so I avoid anything too rough.

If your machismo says you got to have a big rig with high clearance then this is not the vehicle for you.;-) But I love the way it handles and my wife (who is not a fan of monster rigs) is very comfortable driving it. Plus the hidden trunk is awesome.


----------



## Lonetree

To some of the talk about Subarus, a Forester is pretty hard to beat, for a small SUV. You can get a few inches of lift out of them and some bigger tires really easy. And if it is a manual, you can get a low range, just not a factory option in the States. But with an auto, there is really no point. They have good power, are very well built, get decent gas mileage, and it is hard to beat AWD with independent suspension all the way around on rough roads. A whole antelope or deer fits nicely in the back. Also the stock ground clearance is around 8" which is comparable with vehicles that are quite a bit larger.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I have heard some good things about the Xterras. We had one and couldn't 
stand it for more than a year. Underpowered and put together pretty cheap. It was in the shop several times. We decided to go back to Jeep. For a cheap SUV that is nbot huge the Cherokee will always be hard to beat. We have the rubicon wrangler but the cherokee was on of the best bangs for your buck you will ever find.


----------



## hoghunter011583

I was looking into small SUV's before I made my mind up on a CNG truck.

Check out the 2nd generation of Kia sportage. Up to 2002, it would be an older vehicle but if you don't mind that I think they are really neat. 
The have a true 4x4, a really stout frame and they get about 27 mph!!


----------



## RandomElk16

Mule we have had opposite experiences. I have had two cherokees, square body 98 and newer 04 grand. They were always needing work. That said, i loved that 98 cuz when it ran it ran great. It was drivetrain issues though, those old 4.0 are tough motors. Our terra is a 2012 and has been solid. My buddy also had an 05 and it was strong but had a few quirks. 

Too bad the new jeep cherokees are made to be pavement pounders. All SUV means now is "shopping utility vehicle".


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

yea lemons in every bunch. We have never had a big repair with any Jeep. Just maintenance. I have nothing at all against Nissan. We just had a bad one.


----------

